# Company name



## ONE Ltd (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok,

ONE Limited is the name of clothing


ONE NATION EQUAL is what it stands for


I only INC the ONE Limited name...

Should I INC "ONE NATION EQUAL, LTD?"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ONE Ltd said:


> Ok,
> 
> ONE Limited is the name of clothing
> 
> ...


I don't think you need a new corporation for the "definition" of your clothing line.


----------



## bbode (Aug 22, 2007)

I like ONE, Ltd. That sounds cool.

However, I don't understand "ONE NATION EQUAL"
Equals what??? I think other people may be asking the same question.






ONE Ltd said:


> Ok,
> 
> ONE Limited is the name of clothing
> 
> ...


----------



## kaner (Mar 10, 2007)

bbode said:


> I like ONE, Ltd. That sounds cool.
> 
> However, I don't understand "ONE NATION EQUAL"
> Equals what??? I think other people may be asking the same question.


an equal nation ie. no racism prejudice et al.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Since you're probably not interested in expanding into Australia this shouldn't matter, but I feel like I'd be remiss in not informing you that in Australia "One Nation" is the name of our racist political party (you know, that crazy party no country wants to acknowledge, but every country has?).

Google may be displaying Australian-centric results to me, but if I run a Google search for "One Nation" every result on the first page is about them; takes a while before you even get to results about the US constitution.

Edit: Google.com does give slightly different results to Google.com.au for this search, but at least at my end still mostly about the Australian political party.

Much as I wish it weren't so, the party has more members than you do customers. Between them and the US constitution I think you'll be battling for search engine placement.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Why not call it Equal Nation or One Nation?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Also, I'm pretty sure you can't use Ltd. unless you actually register as a corporation.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't think you can. I'll go check it out.....


----------

